# grünes teichwasser



## fröschle318 (22. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen, 

ich bekomme einfach das wasser im teich nicht klar. habe einen filter mit uv-lampe der schafft das wohl nicht.
was könnte ich da tun?
bin neu angemeldet hier .


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

Servus Fröschle....

Herzlich Willkommen  

Um zu helfen brauchen wir mehr Daten vom Teich und Bilder (wie es geht kannst in meiner Signatur nachlesen).

Kleiner Hinweis: UV-Lampen vernichten nicht Algen sondern töten sie ab und damit werden sie zu Dünger (Nährstoffe) für die nächste Algengeneration  .


----------



## anlu (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

Hallo!
Mehr Pflanzen und Chemie hat bei uns geholfen. Die ersten Aufnahmen sind ca. 1 Monat alt, danach haben wir Chemie angewendet und jetzt ist das WasserAnhang anzeigen 28361

 

Anhang anzeigen 28363

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

  Kristalklar. 'Ich kann diese Mittel nur weiterempfehlen.
anlu


----------



## biankaeileen (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

Hallo,
ein sehr gutes Mittel ist Algenkiller von der Firma Weitz.


----------



## chromis (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

Hi,



> Wirkstoff: 150 g enthalten 0,2g N-(1,1-Dimethylethyl)-N'-ethyl-6-(methylthio)-1,3,5-triazin- 2,4-diamin



Es kann nie schaden, sich über Algen und die Verwendung von Algiziden zu informieren. Empfehlenswert sind solche Mittel aber nicht:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717
http://www.aquamax.de/HG07UG03.htm


----------



## Psycho-21 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

ganz kurz alte gardienen mit in den filter


----------



## uHu (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

hi,
bei mir war das wasser auch extrem grün und undurchsichtig. Ich konnte nicht einmal bis auf 10 cm schauen. Dann habe ich etwa 20 Pflänzchen mehr drinnen und ich hab für ein paar monate Klarwasser Teichbakterien FB3 von Dennerle benutzt. Das soll angeblich zu 100% biologisch wirken. Naja geholfen hats allemal. Ich kann jetzt bis auf den Grund schauen (1,45cm tiefe). Das Wasser ist Kristallklar, meinen Fischis und Pflanzen geht es auch noch gut. Das Mittel kann ich nur empfelen!!! Achja gibts für 55.000 Liter (34,95), 30.000 Liter (17,95) und für 11.000 Liter (11,95), also für alle Teichgrößen was dabei.

Verpackung
Gruß 
Marc


----------



## Plätscher (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

Allle Chem. Mittel greifen in die Teichbiologie ein, d.h. die offensichtliche Wirkung  (atsterben der Algen), ist nichit alles. Auch alle anderen lebendenen Wesen wie Bakt. und. höhere Tiere, Pflanzen usw. werden beeinflusst.
Die Langzeitfolgen weis keiner. Wenn also z.B. später eure Fische abkratzen wundert euch nicht. 
2. Die Nährstoffe bleiben im Teich, das Mittel nicht, folge die Algenblüte wird nur verschoben.

Es bleibt nur eins, die Ursachen bekämpfen und Geduld.

Wenn jemand auf "Dauer" mit Chemie seinen Teich Algenfrei bekommen hat, laß ich mich gern belehren.
Bedingung: Die Tiere und Pflanzen im Teich müssen auch überlebt haben.


----------



## fröschle318 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

hallo jürgen,
was kannst du mir also vorschlagen? 
teichpflanzen.... welche sind da erfolgsversprechend?
über tips würde ich mich freuen.
lg anita


----------



## geecebird (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

Hallo,

lasst die Chemie aus den Teichen und setzt die richtigen Pflanzen rein. Mein Tipp: __ Iris pseudacorus und/oder die Pflanzenliste von Werner unter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2


----------



## anlu (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

Hallo!
Pflanzen gibt´s viele, aber leider nur in Bücher. Obi, Baumäarkte usw. bekommst 3--5 Sorten, und sonst nichts. 
anlu


----------



## geecebird (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*



			
				anlu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Pflanzen gibt´s viele, aber leider nur in Bücher. Obi, Baumäarkte usw. bekommst 3--5 Sorten, und sonst nichts.
> anlu



Na ja, du schreibst es ja schon selber, du beziehst dich auf Baumärkte, die einen anderen Focus haben. Pflanzen gibt es zahlreich, hier, hier, hier kaufe ich oder etwa hier und ganz gewiss auch in einem Fachmarkt, der nicht weit weg ist und nicht nur in Büchern.


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

Hallo,

klick mal hier http://www.nymphaion.de/teichpflanzen_seerosen_Beratung.html rechts auf die grün geschriebenen Worte 'interaktive Pflanzenliste', und Du bekommst eine Excel-Tabelle mit vielen Teichpflanzen. Über die Sortierfunktion kannst Du die Tabelle dann so anordnen, dass Du mit einem Blick alle wasserklärenden Pflanzen siehst. Man kann aber auch anders sortieren und z.B. alle blaublühenden Pflanzen anzeigen lassen, oder alle die im August blühen, oder auch mehrere Bedingungen kombinieren: alle im August blau blühenden Pflanzen, die das Wasser klären und nicht tiefer als 20 cm stehen.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

@Nymphaion:
 Die Tabelle ist mal hammer geil! TOP!
Gruß Paddy


----------



## ---Torsten--- (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

chemie hat im teich nichts zu suchen, es sei denn man kämpft gegen fischkrankheiten

wenn das wasser einfach nicht klar werden will sollte man die pflanzen aufstocken dies kann man auch an steilwandbereichen des teiches durch pflanzeninseln erreichen

zusätzlich sollte der filter auf ausreichende kapazität überprüft und eventuell erweitert werden
wenn platz vorhanden ist sollte über ein pflanzen/bodenfilter nachgedacht werden, der hat noch den vorteil das es gut aussieht


----------



## Christi (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

Hallo, neidvoll gebe ich zu, habe ich dieses kristallklare Wasser bewundert, traue mich aber an Chemie nicht wirklich heran. Komischerweise ist das Wasser im Teich abgefüllt in ein Trinkglas so schlimm nicht, sieht nur im Teich so grün aus. Denke, daß das viel mit dem bewachsenen Folienrand zu tun hat.  Oder mit den Unmengen Bäumen über dem Teich, da kann ich gar nichts machen, muß mit dem Wasser wohl leben. Die __ Kröten, __ Molche und Fische tun es auch. Lieben Gruß Christiane


----------



## Findling (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

Hallo Anita, hallo Christiane,

das mit der Chemie hat, wie die vorhergehenden Postings ja auch schon darstellen einen ganz großen Haken.

Der Grund für Algen ist immer, dass im Teichwasser mehr Nährstoffe gelöst sind wie von den vorhandenen Pflanzen verwertet werden können. Da hilft es absolut gar nichts, wenn man irgendwelche Mittelchen ins Wasser kippt, denn diese können vielleicht im Augenblick die vorhandenen Algen abtöten, d.h. vergiften, aber sie entfernen nicht den Nährstoffüberschuss und deshalb kommen immer wieder neue Algen. Dass dieses Pflanzengift (Algen sind schließlich auch Pflanzen) die restlichen Wasserbewohner (also Pflanzen und Tiere, die sich ja in einem Nahrungskreislauf befinden) auf Dauer wirklich nicht schädigen soll ist wohl als reine Werbeaussage zu bewerten. 

Bringt mehr Pflanzen in eure Teiche - vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen - und lasst die Zeit für euch arbeiten. Das ist auf jeden Fall besser und auf Dauer auch viel effizienter und billiger.

Die wichtigste Eigenschaft eines Teichbesitzers ist m.M.n. Geduld, Geduld und nochmals Geduld.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## isi (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

In unserem Teich hatten wir sogar Seerosen, die Kois nicht schmecken sollten.
Nach 1 Woche war die Pflanze fertig, die Steine weggetragen (gespuckt) und das Einpflanzmaterial über den ganzen Teich verteilt. Seitdem haben wir nur noch einen kleinen Filterteich mit __ Schilf, dass sehr gut wächst.

Mit unserem Umbau wollten wir den Filterteich mit Pflanzen nur gelegentlich "dazuschalten", weil der auch nur Dreck mit in den Teich bringt... 
Mal sehen wie dann die Wasserdurchsichtigkeit wird.


----------



## Marlowe (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

Hallo Leute!


Tut doch einfach, was Sven, Werner oder der "Taucher" empfohlen haben.:beeten

Nur so und nicht anders bekommt ihr über lange Zeiträume klares Wasser.
Eine "Grünphase" des Wassers kann im Jahr sicherlich kommen, aber die hält bei der richtigen Bepflanzung nicht lange an.

Ich habe beispielsweise von der Fauna her Überbesatz im Teich, aber durchweg klares Wasser. :smoki

Es gibt nur Pflanzen, die helfen!

Mittelchen der Chemieindustrie sind teuer und helfen nur für sehr kurze Zeit.


Einfach machen, ihr werdet schon sehen.


Viel Erfolg, ihr bekommt es hin!


Marlowe


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: grünes teichwasser*

Hallo Isi,

wäre es dann nicht besser, eine bauliche Veränderung am "Filterteich" vorzunehmen, sodass dieser nicht so verdrecken kann?
Das ist m.M.n. besser, als die letzte Möglichkeit, Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu holen, fast auszuschalten. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717

Wenn man einen sauberen Bodenfilter mit sauberen Wasser beschickt - wo sollen da Unmengen an Dreck herkommen?


----------

